# a fish tale > croaking catfish



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

i AM IN THE PROCESS OF FIXIN UP THE TANK A BIT, I'M ON BRAKE AND THOUGHT I WOULD TELL YOU ABOUT MY RAPHAEL CAT. OFTEN REMOVING A LARGE WOOD STUMP TO CLEAN THE SUB THE RAPHAEL ALWAYS ENDS UP GETTING SHAKEN AND RINSED OUT OF IT,THE FIRST TIME IT HAPPENED I WAS USING HOT WATER LUCKILY AFTER AT LEAST 20 MIN I PICKED HIM UP WIYH A SPOON AND WISPERED TO HIM AS I RETURNED HIM TO THE TANK ,WELL THIS TIME I SHOOK THE LOG FIRST IN THA TANK FIGURED HE'D HAVE A HEAD START. wELL HE DID NOT GET OUT SO I USED WARM WATER THIS TIME, WHEN HE CAME OUT HE BEGAN GOING RIBBIT RIBBET RIBBET, JUST FRANTICLY SO I WENT TO GET HIM AND I SPOKE TO HIM AND HE STOPPED RIBBITING. HES BACK IN THE TANK NOW SEEMS FINE AS ALWAYS. I NEVER KNEW THAT THEY GO RIBBIT. LOL


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ha, how funny! I'm glad he was ok. Maybe try to feed him before you remove the log to lure him out. Then, when he's eating grab it.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG i've seen this guy 3x's in ,wel 9months? This is one reason i will be leaving the log out. I've replaced with a slate brdge/ cave.I don't love it seems a bit baron.But there are a few fav's i may get to see now and again.l


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I rigged up a strand of led lights for my tank. My cats will only come out at night, but now I can watch them. (not that they do anything to exciting)


----------

